# Meat processor got me good



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have always tried to save a buck or two doing things on my own.
When I get a deer I cut the meat off the bone then take the de-boned meat in to get made into summer sausage, I finally got burned  I took my deer in on October 12 de-boned and on ice to Bowers and sons in millersport. They told me summer sausage will be done in a week or week and a 1/2. It's now November 27 and I've called 3 times and got 3 different stories. Thank god I caped it out myself! I mean if they "lost" that rack I would have cried. I've heard stories before, just warning fellow hunters of a problem and venting. Make you're own decision, it definitely would have been easier too let it rot then my 2 hour drag time and 3 hours of cutting. I just have this sick feeling in my stomach. Maybe it happens everywhere, but I'm done at this place. Thanks for listening. 


Dave


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I have taken deer there for several years now. I can't say that I have had any problems. Has it changed hands or something? I really hope that you get your meat back. Stay on, I'll bet they make it right, I hope.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have used them for several years now myself, always happy with their product and service. I felt comfortable with taking it there, never even thought twice. Hopefully they do make it right, it's just hard to keep a good attitude when they just lied to me. You cant get three different stories and them all be the truth, at least that's how I figure it in my head. Maybe that's not how the world works anymore??????


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Well?? You threw this business under the OGF bus. Did they make it right?? Let's hear the rest of the story


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Very good processing company! Every deer me and my dad have shot since I've been hunting, (combined over 20 deer), have all went there. Yes, they can get a little late this time of the year due to gun season, they had so many deer they were running out of hooks to hang em on. I checked my doe in with another group of guys, so there were about 6 deer layin there waitin to just get in the shop! They are always a lil late but, the products are good. Been eatin my trail bologna lately, the spicey type, boy is it good!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I Went in and one of the brothers came to speak to me, said what took so long was the hot dogs. Which was the fourth time I talked to them and now a fourth different answer. They said I could take everything else if I payed then but wouldn't get the hot dogs. I said I would be fine with that but I would only pay for what I was getting, they wanted me to pay for it all. I told them what would happen if I paid for the hot dogs and never got them, I would have chase bank put a stop payment on the debit. Which means I would get the whole debit back and they would go after the business ( Chase doesn't stop partial payment only entire orders). Then they said I could pay for what I was getting that day, and that's what I did. Younger lady who carted it out apologized and was very nice, now I don't have much to say for the other 3 I dealt with..........product is very very good some of the best sausage I've ever had. That being said, my trust is still lost at this place, I hate when I'm lied to. Do people really think you'll never now that they lied to you? I'm not going to pay my money for services of a business that lied to me......they did make it right but not without a fight. I mean would it have been hard to say that everything is ready but the dogs and you can pickup everything but? Instead lie, not good rep for your company.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Most meat processors wait until they get a large lot of venison before making sausage. Unfortunately it all gets mixed together with other folks venison as well, so dont count on getting _*your*_ venison back. The sausage you receive will be a mixture of everyones venison mixed together. It would not be economical to make sausage in small lots keeping your meat separate from others. 

I agree that 2 months is a long time to wait, but my guess is they are inundated with sausage requests right now and deliver on a first come first served basis. Perhaps your paperwork got misplaced somehow. 

I usually save and freeze my grinds and then wait until the "rush" is over before sending it to be made into sausage. I freeze in 5 pound batches and then make jerky, burger or sausage when I need it. At the end of the year I clear out my freezer and take any leftover venison to the processor and have a variety of sausage made. It's nice to take the sausage to deer camp to share.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well kwaller, my issue was I took it in October 12th, and it was almost december when I got it back. But I guess it happens. People make mistakes, but idk what to think.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't speak to your experience at all.

When I have sausage made each year at the processor I use in Athens it is a 2 month wait for sure for the summer sausage. Well worth the wait for me.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

dmgonfishin55 said:


> Well kwaller, my issue was I took it in October 12th, and it was almost december when I got it back. But I guess it happens. People make mistakes, but idk what to think.


Oh my bad I read your post wrong, I though u turned it in on november 27... that would only been about two weeks then haha. But I shot my doe november 6 and got it the last day of shotgun season, so about a month. Hmm, I've never had them be as late as yours is. I don't mind waitin a while though because it sure is nice to have some trail bologna to share with the buddies in the lay down blinds in january. 
Btw,
You do know they changed the bologna sticks size down from the original 3lbs size to a smaller 1 1/2lbs size

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have no issues waiting, when they say a week or two and then it's a month and a half that's an issue for me. But I'll get over it.lol.....yep they told me that when I dropped off, I actually don't mind that because when someone asks for some you give them half as much  the diameter of mine is the same, it's just half as long. I'm all for it, but I wonder what the reasoning behind it is?


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

If you do it yourself you won't have these problems, making sausage and trail bologne isn't rocket science, just go to bass pro or cabellas or LEM online and get your self the grinder, and they all come with sausage stuffer, buy the mix, and follow the directions...exactly....and you'll get some pretty good stuff!!

I quit throwing my money down the toilet years ago to meat processors as you have NO WAY of knowing if one bite of the meat your getting back is the deer that you iced/gutted properly/took care of or the guys deer who didn't ice it, didn't get it right, etc.....


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll have to check into that BL, how long does it take to make a batch of bologna? I already do the jerky myself, it's pretty painless. If bologna is the same I'll give it a try, I have a grinder, just need the stuffer/caseing and mix.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Chances are slim that that's your own deer your getting back.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I take all my deer to a guy in Castalia up near sandusky. Hands down best/fastest ive ever been too. My doe last year was in and back in 3 days. Didnt have bologna made only steaks, ground mixed with bacon and Brats.....this guys brat's are amazing.....he uses the veg's and spices from his own garden to use in the brats. Either get them medium or spicy. His place is CLEAN and set up amazing...I wish I had it in my own shop.....if anyone lives in the area I would recommend him any day of the week.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I butcher my own deer most of the time, I then drive from Cincinnati to New Philly meet a friend and he shows me how to get there. LOL we take my meat to an amish place.. They smoke the meat and with the summer sausage and hotdog's the mix pork and what ever cheese I want in it..and the stick's they just put cheese in it.. The best part is each batch I need 20lb's of chunk meat because it is only yours that they use. I will get 40lb's of summer sausage and 40lb's of hotdog's. the sticks I get around 26lb's give or take.. BY FAR THE BEST STUFF I HAVE EVER GOTTEN.. that is why I drive 3+ hrs there and back.. Oh yea I also get it back in a week.. I usually rent a car to save on money.. I get home and vac seal it all..


----------



## Slinginlead (Jun 27, 2011)

"Wildman" you must have been to my neck of the woods. The place is called Miller Meats in BecksMills. I don't take deer meat anywhere else, they guaranty your own meat back, it's fast, and it's good. I dropped off a doe on tues during gun season and picked up bologna and deer sticks Friday of same wk. Mmmmm good stuff.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been burnt many times by processors. But many years ago. I do my own and a few friends now. As far as you. Your already doing all the work. Why not just make your own? It's not hard,its enjoyable to do. You can adjust to your own taste. I enjoy curing and smoking. And you can make a summer sausage with very little effort. Dont do all that work then pay some one to rip you off!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I knew when you get "speacialties" you don't get your meat back they made this clear, and I trust that they won't except spoiled or rotten stuff. I'm just not into cooking, looks like I'll be doing it anyway


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my son took our 2 deer to our processer mon afternoon. i had the tenderloin sliced and the rest made into summer sausage. my son had his tenderloin sliced then half in burger and half in summer sausage. they called today (wed) and said we could pick them up anytime tomorrow. now thats service.
sherman


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

In bellvue took them less than a week to call me for mine to be picked up. I had around 2 boxes of summer sausage, 1 box italian, 1 box snack sticks


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I do know one thing....this thread has made me hungry.


----------

